# Competition Winners



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

According to my memory (which ain't that good) I was under the impression that I won a TT Keyring in the competition in the first issue of Absolutte but I haven't been contacted yet by anyone. Have I been forgotten?

Rhod


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:-[ :-[

You did win... my apologies. Sending them out has slipped between responsibilities.

We'll sort out the keyrings today.

Once again, apologies.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Nutts,

Nice to know that when required the TTOC can really jump to it. No worries and thanks to the whole comitee for all your efforts.

Rhod


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Does this include the keyring I won according to the second issue's results?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll be posting all 3 keyrings today. 

The keyrings are in my possession, I just need to go and buy some packaging this morning.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Nutts! I will be waiting for my 3d keyring. (Now I need to find 2 more TTs.... )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nutts..as Jazzedout is my mate, he decided to give me one of the keyrings.

So can you please send it to my home address which conveniently is in the UK. This will also save you on the posting fees.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Too late V.! He has already sent them! Â  You can send me your TT if you want, so I can have one for my spare keyring. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was going to give you my TT, but it is too dangerous to drive a British car abroad...and as I care about your well being so much, I won't!


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

TT Keyring arrived yesterday! Thanks for evrything. I've noticed that it is thiner and a little longer than the older design I have! David changed his manufacturing proccess I guess...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Every one of Davids keyrings are unique! You pays your money and you takes your chance! 8)

The three ORIGINAL keyrings I had from David were ALL different ;D


----------

